# Bus station question



## WasGeri (Nov 3, 2005)

Me & butchersapron have to get to Bristol Airport on Tuesday morning. According to the website, you can get a bus from the bus station which takes half an hour - from bay 8. I thought the bus station was closed, and all buses went from outside now. Does anyone know if buses do still go from inside - if not, whereabouts the airport bus goes from now?


----------



## Callie (Nov 3, 2005)

When I get coaches and things the station is still open - theyve made a sort of temporary bit where the buses and coaches pull up. Its only open between certain hours though so yu might have to check that its open the time you want to leave. Coaches have been dropping off/picking up at the Artichoke pub and or outside Debenhams I think, not sure about the buses though.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Me & butchersapron have to get to Bristol Airport on Tuesday morning. According to the website, you can get a bus from the bus station which takes half an hour - from bay 8. I thought the bus station was closed, and all buses went from outside now. Does anyone know if buses do still go from inside - if not, whereabouts the airport bus goes from now?



I walked past the bus station yesterday and I too wondered how operational it currently is.   

I know the airport bus used to stop outside Temple Meads station too.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

There's a temporary thing that's even more crowded and unpleasant than you can imagine possible.   
You can get on the coach to the airport at Temple Meads too, might be less stressy.

Where you off to?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> There's a temporary thing that's even more crowded and unpleasant than you can imagine possible.
> You can get on the coach to the airport at Temple Meads too, might be less stressy.
> 
> Where you off to?



Barcelona.

I did think about getting it from TM but it's a bit of a hike there from Old Market with the bags (although not impossible). It sounds like a better idea though.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 3, 2005)

Geri, I think you've already found this site, but just in case: details of fares/timetables here.

_(-Assuming they're still valid for when you come back from holiday, it looks like it's worth your money to remember to buy return bus tickets!)_


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

It is well worth the extra journey to TM to avoid the HELL that is Marlborough Street "bus station" at the moment. 

You could get the 8/9 down that pulls right into the station forecourt. 

<strokes anorak>


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 3, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Geri, I think you've already found this site, but just in case: details of fares/timetables here.
> 
> _(-Assuming they're still valid for when you come back from holiday, it looks like it's worth your money to remember to buy return bus tickets!)_



Yeah, I think we will probably get those - it's quite good value. I did phone up about a taxi but it will cost £20!

I'm still holding out hope of a lift, but we have to be there at 8.30 which is the most inconvenient time for most people.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> You could get the 8/9 down that pulls right into the station forecourt.
> 
> <strokes anorak>



That would mean going right into town and getting another bus to TM - we normally get off at Old Market and walk around the back past the Wetherspoons.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> past the Wetherspoons.



The one with the hunky South African barman?  

tbh I'd do the longer walk or change buses. I'm a seasoned traveller but I can't stand the bus station right now. it is literally a pavement about a metre and half wide, jammed with people. It is MURDER getting on the buses, particuarly with luggage and none of the staff seem to know what is going on. 

Have I sold it to you yet, go to the airport via my lovely railway station.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 3, 2005)

There are some cheap taxi deals I think.  Oh, and... flying... tut tut, think of the CO2 ! !


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Have I sold it to you yet, go to the airport via my lovely railway station.



Yeah, you've sold it to me! I would rather avoid going into town anyway.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Only flown through Bristol once, a great view!    It's only a short drive from my house but they never serve thre routes I want of the prices I want so it always means a trek to Theifrow.


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd get a taxi to TM and then the coach to the airport.

Barcelona, I'm so jealous, I even looked at the weather forecast for you on the BBC website


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 4, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Barcelona, I'm so jealous, I even looked at the weather forecast for you on the BBC website



What did it say?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 4, 2005)

What time will you be needing to get to the airport, if its mid morning i can try to get some tim eoff and drive you there.

(if work arent total bastards that is)


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2005)

Bus Station's only closed after about 8pm these days.

Can't say I've had any problems going through it recently, though I suppose it depends what time you do it.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What did it say?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 4, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> What time will you be needing to get to the airport, if its mid morning i can try to get some tim eoff and drive you there.
> 
> (if work arent total bastards that is)



Thanks for the offer - we need to be there at 8.30 though, which is the main problem with not being able to get a lift from anyone!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah that is an awkward time, i am supposed to be working 8am til 15:00 so wil ask if i can start later as i work @ aztec west now


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 4, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Yeah that is an awkward time, i am supposed to be working 8am til 15:00 so wil ask if i can start later as i work @ aztec west now



Well, if you could - that would be great and we'd give you some petrol money. If you can't - no worries, we can just get the bus.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 4, 2005)

Geri, as someone who has probably used the airport bus more than most of the folk here I'd like to point out they are NOT reliable!!

Every 20 minutes my arse!! Be prepared to maybe have to get a taxi, just in case. Taxi was £16 last time I did that, but it was nearly a year ago.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok they r being **** insert nasty words here****, so i cant get to give yaz a lift.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 4, 2005)

Never mind - thanks for trying


----------

